

Hacker News Kansai (West Japan) First Ever Meetup - Saturday 14th in Kyoto - ekianjo

For those HN readers who can never join the HN meetups in Tokyo, here's another alternative.<p>On this Saturday (14th), we are organizing the first Hacker News Meetup, at the heart of the Gion Festival in Kyoto. Here's where we can meet, in front of the CitiBank at Shijo/Karasuma streets: https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=214961744925826245810.0004c48e9d5786b766294&#38;msa=0&#38;ll=35.003514,135.758936&#38;spn=0.00086,0.001278<p>Time: You can come anytime in the afternoon, but please contact me or Captaintaco beforehand to let us know when you are available, either in the comments below and through our profiles' emails.<p>Thanks for upping this story to gain visibility !
======
captaintacos
This is captaintacos. As Ekianjo said, we will be hosting the first HN meetup
here in Kyoto on Saturday.

HN people, Kyoto, the Gion Festival... it doesn't get any better than this!

We will be hanging out around Shijo and Karasuma streets on Saturday evening
so just contact me (contact info in my profile) if you are around.

If you are in Kobe, Nara or Osaka you know getting to Kyoto should take you
less than an hour so now you have lots of good reasons to join us! ;)

------
mattm
Please try to give more notice next time. I can't make this one but would be
interested in being notified for future ones - matt@mattmccormick.ca

------
mocanada
That sounds great!

------
hrasm
I shall be there.

~~~
ekianjo
Great! Let us know at what time you'd like to meet up !

~~~
hrasm
Anytime in the afternoon after 1300 is OK.

